#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Αρχιτέκτων Μηχανικός: Εργοληπτικό ή Μελετητικό πτυχίο;

## kosmel

Θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας για να διαλέξω... ΜΕΚ ή Μητρώο Μελετητών?
Εχω κλείσει 3 χρόνια από το πτυχίο και μπορώ να γραφτώ στο ΜΕΚ, αλλά μήπως καλύτερα να περιμένω?
Είμαι γυναίκα, αρχιτέκτονας και ζω στην επαρχία. Τι μου προτείνεται?

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' ό,τι έχω ακούσει:
Μελέτη για να πάρεις μόνο με "κονέ" και "μπαξίσι".
Κατασκευή μπορεί να πάρεις καμιά μικρούλα χωρίς τα παραπάνω.

Λάβε υπόψη σου και τις παραπάνω παραμέτρους (αν είναι αληθείς, ας το επιβεβαιώσουν ή διαψεύσουν και οι υπόλοιποι) αναλόγως του πώς και πού θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις.

----------


## Evan

το κατασκευαστικό από β' τάξης και πάνω μπορεί και να το νοικιάσεις πουθενά το άλλο δύσκολα

----------


## Athan

Για το ΜΕΚ πάντως ίσως σε συμφέρει να πας κατευθείαν στο Β σε 1 χρόνο με την ανάλογη εμπειρία βεβαια, για να μην περιμένεις άλλα 2 χρόνια από το Α

----------


## zena13

Πριν αποφασίσεις για το αν θα προχωρήσεις σε μελετητικό ή εργοληπτικό πτυχίο, θα πρέπει να αποφασίσεις με τι θα ασχοληθείς ώστε να το χρησιμοποιήσεις ανάλογα. Αν σκέφτεσαι απλώς να το ενοικιάσεις σε κάποια εταιρία, εγώ θα σου έλεγα να το σκεφτείς επίσης, πολύ καλά. Ενημερώσου πρώτα για τις ευθύνες που θα έχεις και στις δυο περιπτώσεις, ιδιαίτερα δε, στην περίπτωση του εργοληπτικού. Όποιος δεν υπογράφει, δυστυχώς, δεν φέρεται και με την ανάλογη ευθύνη. Με δανεική υπογραφή μπορώ κι εγώ να κάνω ότι θέλω. Η άποψή μου γενικότερα για το θέμα του "ενοικιασμένου" πτυχίου - υπογραφής είναι: αν πεινάσεις μπορείς να κάνεις οτιδήποτε άλλο. Η ευθύνη δεν πληρώνεται.

----------


## cna

Καταρχήν ενοικίαση από ενοικίαση διαφέρει. Άλλο να δώσεις το έργο υπεργολαβία σε άλλον και άλλο να εμφανιστείς ως στέλεχος/μέτοχος επιχείρησης. Ως απλό αμοιβόμενο στέλεχος, σε υπαλληλική σχέση δηλαδή, δεν έχεις σχεδόν καμία ευθύνη (βασικά καμία δεν έχεις αλλά λέω σχεδόν λόγω πιθανοτήτων). Ως μέτοχος όμως αλλάζει το πράγμα.

Το ερώτημα πάντως είναι γενικά από τα δύσκολα. Αν κάνεις μελέτη και δεν πληρωθείς το πολύ πολύ να χάσεις το μεροκάματό σου και κανένα χιλιάρικο σε φωτοτυπίες. Στην κατασκευή τα πράγματα είναι τελείως διαφορετικά. Χρεώνεσαι με ένα αρκετά σημαντικό ποσό για την εκτέλεση, που μπορεί να κυμαίνεται από 25.000 ευρώ - 70.000 ευρώ για ένα έργο κατηγορίας Α1. Βέβαια η εύκολη λύση είναι η καταφυγή στις τράπεζες αλλά με τις κάνουλες κλειστές είναι δύσκολο να βρεις στήριξη.

----------

